# Look 566 or Pinarello Quattro



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

Was hoping for some input....

I do mainly group rides and centuries and looking at both these bikes. Was wondering if any Look 566 owners could tell me their experience ? thanks.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

you really think anyone in this forum is going to recommend pinarello over look? ;-)


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

nyvram said:


> you really think anyone in this forum is going to recommend pinarello over look? ;-)


I posted on both forums to see how what kind of response i would get....


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

WelI, I don't know what they're telling you over in the Pin forum, but since you asked...

I've ridden the 566 alot and also have spent time on a Pin FP3 and the older F3:13.
I haven't ridden the Quattro. 

I will tell you Pins have a fantastic ride quality to them. Very smooth and comfortable. They feel very solid as well. There's magic in them there wavy forks and stays. 

However, the 566 rides almost as smooth, but felt quicker, and snappier, even with it's "upright geometry". It's also a little lighter as well. 
Every time I switch from my 585 to my friends 566, I'm amazed how much smoother it rides. 

If I was doing flat rides and centuries mostly, and the geo suited me better, I would probably take a Pin. (mind you again I can't speak for the Quattro). 

Other than that, I think the Look is a better bike. Except for comfort, it does everything better.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not a dealer for either brand.

I've ridden the 566 and fell in love with it. It's like a comfortable race bike. I haven't ridden the Pinarello, so my recommendation is completely one-sided. I just know that the 566 is a hell of a bike for the money.


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks to all. I've made the decision to get the 566 and upgrade the saddle and wheels. will be getting a fit this weekend and hope to get my bike in about 2 weeks....

i'll post pics...looking forward to my new bike !!!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

bimmer1977 said:


> thanks to all. I've made the decision to get the 566 and upgrade the saddle and wheels. will be getting a fit this weekend and hope to get my bike in about 2 weeks....
> 
> i'll post pics...looking forward to my new bike !!!


which model 566 did u get and how much u pay man

i bought the 2010 566 with rivals a few months ago and love it!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

WELCOME BIMMER :cheers:

we expect to see that post count skyrocket after it arrives. don't forget to join twiggy's FB look group as well.


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

to all, appreciate the warm welcome. 

i am getting a blue/white 2011 566 Ultegra and plan on upgrading the wheels and the seat.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

congrats bimmer1977. What wheels and what seat? I did the same thing. 566 is a nice bike, I rode a Pin FP3 and was ready in a hurry to get back on my 566. The Pin was more smooth but the 566 is plenty smooth and much more snappy.


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thinking of the Fizik Antares then either Zipp 101/Shimano Dura-Ace/Fulcrum 1....


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Excellent choice, bimmer! 
You will love your Look. I test road a 566 and was super impressed..handles wonderfully and quite "snappy" yet smooth...even for someone my size...(5'11" and 210lbs).


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Those wheels are all top shelf, can't go wrong with either set. The Shimano's will be more comfortable, the Fulcrums will be stiffer, and the 101's will be more aero, probably the best aero lower profile wheel made.

You might check into Cobb Saddles, they have an unreal guarantee, 6 months no questions asked return policy. If you see something you like you'd be crazy not to give them a try. I did and I'm still riding it. http://cobbcycling.com/


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

Weav said:


> Those wheels are all top shelf, can't go wrong with either set. The Shimano's will be more comfortable, the Fulcrums will be stiffer, and the 101's will be more aero, probably the best aero lower profile wheel made.
> 
> You might check into Cobb Saddles, they have an unreal guarantee, 6 months no questions asked return policy. If you see something you like you'd be crazy not to give them a try. I did and I'm still riding it. http://cobbcycling.com/


Got my fit done today at LBS and ordered my 566 (I'm 5'6", 145lbs) so will be getting a small. LBS agreed to let me test ride the bike with both Ksyrium SL's and Zipp 101's before deciding. 

As for the saddle, will look up cobbcycling and see how their saddles are but right now leaning towards a Fizik. 

Should be getting the bike next weekend....can't wait !!! Thanks to all of you for your advice !!!


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

*2011 Look 566 Ultegra*

2011 Look 566 Ultegra Blue/White with Ultegra SPD-SL pedals, Cat-eye Double Wireless Computer, Look Carbon Cages, Easton EC90 SL clincher wheel set, Continental Gran Prix 4000 tires, Bontrager VR-C Blade RXL handlebars (yes, flame me but I got a really good deal on it),.

I also kept the original Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels with Vittoria Zaffiro Slick tires as a back-up set.


----------



## slimshady (Dec 4, 2010)

very niiice bimmer. i'm hoping to get my 566 in two weeks. 
have you weight it yet? wondering how much it weight with the eastons.


----------



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

slimshady said:


> very niiice bimmer. i'm hoping to get my 566 in two weeks.
> have you weight it yet? wondering how much it weight with the eastons.


slimshady, 

It weighed 16.1 lbs with pedals with the Easton's on. Congratulations on your new ride as well and looking forward to your pics !!!!


----------



## slimshady (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply.. nice weight saving. really hoping to get mine soon.
love to see more pics .


----------

